# For folks in the triangle of NC...



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

For folks riding in and around the triangle of NC (Raleigh, Durham, and specifically Chapel Hill)...

I had a bike stolen from my house I believe. I say I believe because it's not in the place where it should be. Anyway, if anyone happens to see someone riding around on a blue and gray Giant TCR with some older sort of beat up Dura Ace on it, kick the spokes out and give me a call. I'm looking for some people to keep an eye out for this bike, as it is different in several ways. Here's what I'm looking for:

Giant TCR Aluminum
Size Medium
Blue and gray
9 speed Dura Ace
Bright blue Forgie stem
Cinelli Solida bars
SPD-R pedals (yes, I said SPD-R)
Blue bar tape 
And some really crappy wheels (hence why you can kick them out if you see this person)

Here is a picture as well.

So if you guys could keep a look out for this while riding around the area, that would be great. If you happen to see someone matching this description, PM me. Thanks to all.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

That sucks! I'm not there right now but going back soon; most likely late January. I'll help look for it then!


----------



## HOOKEM (Apr 4, 2004)

*Any Luck?*



magnolialover said:


> For folks riding in and around the triangle of NC (Raleigh, Durham, and specifically Chapel Hill)...
> 
> I had a bike stolen from my house I believe. I say I believe because it's not in the place where it should be. Anyway, if anyone happens to see someone riding around on a blue and gray Giant TCR with some older sort of beat up Dura Ace on it, kick the spokes out and give me a call. I'm looking for some people to keep an eye out for this bike, as it is different in several ways. Here's what I'm looking for:
> 
> ...


I Saw you posted this four weeks ago, that really sucks. My saddle time has dwindled with the Holidays and all, but I'll keep my eyes peeled. I'm mostly on the the roads somewhere in Orange County as I'm in Hillsborough......


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Just saw this...I'll keep an eye out as well. I'm in Durham...


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

Bump from Raleigh.


----------



## Vel07 (Oct 28, 2005)

no offense but judging from the way you treat people on this board, you prolly deserved it and I hope you never find it.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Man!*



Vel07 said:


> no offense but judging from the way you treat people on this board, you prolly deserved it and I hope you never find it.


That's cold. I'm actually quite a nice person, I just have strong opinions about things. For example, you and I don't see eye to eye on very much of anything, and that's fine by me. It's not personal. Yeah yeah, I know, I'm a commie...


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

magnolialover said:


> That's cold. I'm actually quite a nice person, I just have strong opinions about things. For example, you and I don't see eye to eye on very much of anything, and that's fine by me. It's not personal. Yeah yeah, I know, I'm a commie...


Find your bike?

What do you do in Chapel Hill? I'm moving back to Cary/Morrisville in about 3 months or so.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Nope...*



CaseLawZ28 said:


> Find your bike?
> 
> What do you do in Chapel Hill? I'm moving back to Cary/Morrisville in about 3 months or so.


Nah, haven't found it. Probably won't. Oh well, that's how those things go right? According to some on this site, I "deserved" it. 

I'm actually an engineer by day. Cary, good place and all, little "suburban" for my tastes I guess you could call it, but then again, I work North of Durham, and that would be one heck of a long drive from there.

Come on out and ride the Mission Valley rides on Saturdays when you're back. All out slugfests most weekends.


----------

